# Testing for ICD-10 CM



## jlv1980 (Jul 8, 2010)

I understand certified coders will need to take a proficiency testing for ICD-10-CM, but will that proficiency test have any questions pertaining to ICD-10-PCS?


----------



## KellyLR (Aug 6, 2010)

*Icd-10-pcs*



jlv1980 said:


> I understand certified coders will need to take a proficiency testing for ICD-10-CM, but will that proficiency test have any questions pertaining to ICD-10-PCS?



That's a good question. But you need to call AAPC to be for sure.  I would think NOT because testing for CPC didn't include procedure codes in the ICD-9.


----------



## bstephen (Jan 4, 2011)

*Testing on PCS*

I have spoken with reps at the AAPC and  recertification for AAPC coders is ONLY ICD-10-CM.  No PCS.  probably because the majority of us are outpatient coders and PCS is inpatient only.  Online CEU's for ICD-10 can be found at www.ACodersReview.com.  hope this helps.


----------

